# Dragon Lizards?



## FreakyAcidTripper (Dec 7, 2004)

I found these cool looking lizards that were named Dragon Lizards, but do not know what they are, they look diffrent than the dragon agama, and don't think its a frilled dragon either, if price will indicated what kind they were, they only cost 10.00.

I'd like as much information as these as I can get.


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

Was it these:
http://www.eoni.com/~neener/buddy.html
http://www.repticzone.com/caresheets/61.html


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)




----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

need a bit more detail.
size, colour, shape?


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Amazing animals!


----------



## FreakyAcidTripper (Dec 7, 2004)

I think they were brown, they reminded me a little bit of my red headed agama when it wasn't in its color for breeding.


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

"dagon lizard"_Ctenophorus vadnappa_









perhaps??


----------



## FreakyAcidTripper (Dec 7, 2004)

YEAH THATS THE ONE







i think, the face looks the same lol


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

j_burf is the winner!


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> j_burf is the winner!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WAHOOO!!

***waits for his really, really expensive prize****


----------



## FreakyAcidTripper (Dec 7, 2004)

I'd be happy to give you my future mother in law, but you said prize not curse.


----------

